# MACRO PARA GUARDAR



## MAURICIO CASTRO (May 11, 2002)

COMO PUEDO USAR UN MACRO PARA HACER FACTURAS, LUEGO GUARDAR EN OTRA HOJA LA INFORMACION, SIN QUE LA INFORMACION DE LAS FACTURAS SIGUIENTES CAIGAN ENCIMA DE LA INFORMACION ANTERIOR


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 11, 2002)

En Excel hay una plantilla para Facturas... es bastante personalizable.


----------

